

Simon Hackett (MD of Internode) talks about Australia's NBN Costs - NamTaf
http://simonhackett.com/2013/07/17/nbn-fibre-on-a-copper-budget/

======
NamTaf
Text comment: Internode is a popular ISP here in Australia, who are well known
in the tech/enthusiast industry. Simon, who is the managing director and
founder of Internode, was asked to do a ~20 minute presentation on how to
reduce the costs of Australia's National Broadband Network (NBN), which is a
government-funded national FTTH network. He discusses many of the current
issues around their cost and explores ways he'd go about making it a lot
cheaper, if he had a blank slate.

